# Now We're Outbacking!



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you so much for all the feedback on our deal gone sour. We took much of your advice and were able to resolve it with the dealer. Part of the problem is that motorhome sales have bottomed out, so we weren't in an optimum position going into the deal with our trade.
We did the PDI and came home with a 28RSDS. We had the prodigy brake system installed in our TV and an additional sway bar. We took it the following evening to Fort Custer Rec. Area, a MI state park only an hour away from our home. It was cool, rainy, and very windy, but we had a great time. I was glad to see the 06 has cabinets on the foot end of the queen slide and a shelf opposite. The exterior cook top now has what I guess you call a sink. We've already spotted some modifications we'd like to make. Definately need towel bars in the bathroom. It's going to be fun to get ideas from the pics of all your mods done before us. 
It fit our family perfectly. Plenty of room for the five us, plus our Australian Shepherd. The only problem on this shakedown trip was the front door doesn't clear the awning. That's just a design thing I guess you put up with. 
We're going back to Ft. Custer next weekend and then it will be time to winterize!
Anyways, this is such a great group and we're glad we were pointed in your direction!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer!!

Glad everything worked out and now you have the Outback!!!

As far as the towel bars in the bathroom, they should be somewhere in the trailer. OB's come with them, its just that they don't install them, so you have the choice of putting them where you want them.

Congrats again!!!









Steve


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks Steve! Haven't come across the towel bars yet - will have to ask the dealer. Good to know!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Congratulations on your new Outback!!

Here's an option for your towels that just hangs over your bathroom door, allowing it to open and close:

Over the Door Towel Bar

As for your awning, you probably just need to raise the awning higher!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Yea! Another owner of an Outback!

Reverie


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

socialstudiesmom,

Congrats on the new trailer! It's great to have you here.

My 28BHS came with towel racks for the bathroom! I hung them myself...to get them just where DW wanted them. You may want to look under the sink in the bathroom as they may be stuffed in there and your dealer just didn't know it. Mine were crammed in that little area under the sink behind the laundry hamper. The guy that did my PDI found them as well as the sewer drain hose end connector.

Again...great to have you!

Sidewinder


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Im so glad everything worked out for you.







Great trailer that '06 28 RSDS









We love ours and I'm sure you'll love yours. That bunkroom is going to make the kids so happy.

Congratulations and "Welcome Aboard" (again).

Scott


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

As for your awning, you probably just need to raise the awning higher!

Raised at its highest, it still wasn't clearing. We thought it was just a design issue?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We too were going to do Towel racks in the bathroom but opted for the over the door towel rack ... and glad we did...

The door is suppose to easily clear the awning when the awning is at its full extension... otherwise you are goiing to wear out your awning by the constant door rubbing on it...


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Please send pics of your awning so we can see your problem 1st hand...maybe we can diagnose if we can see it...Did the dealer see it? They should definitely fix it!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

socialstudiesmom,

Congratulations!! Am glad the deal worked out for you folks. sunny As for the awnings, I am like the others that have posted. It should clear the door with no problem. My PDI guy warned me to always check and make sure the door was clearing the awning. First time I raised it, it wasn't clearing either, but I was able to raise some more and it worked out perefectly.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback on the awning. This is our third RV, so thought we had it fully extended, but now I'm sure we didn't. We're cleaning it tomorrow evening so will check it out again.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Socialstudiesmom,

Congratulations on the new Outback! Whoo Hoo!









In regards to the awning / door issue, I think you are going to find that is pretty typical. The good news is, Keystone installs doors with rounded top corners for just this reason (minimizes the chance of tearing the awning).

Have fun with your new toy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think yours is like most of ours. The side of the awning closest to my door needs to be all the way up for my door to clear. Considering its bolted to the trailer about 6 in above the door frame, there is not much room for angle. I always keep mine at a slight angle side to side in case of rain. As said , Thank goodness for rounded corner doors.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

socialstudiesmom,

Congrats. I know you'll enjoy your new Outback.

Sorry you have to put it up for the winter, but Spring will be here before you know it. Just hang around here and "camp" with us who are still camping.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good luck with your new outback!!

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Like Mark said - Spring is just around the corner. Well at least there is e-camping

Thor


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

congrats. glad to hear everything worked out !!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbacking, socialstudiesmom!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats on your new outback









to bad you have to winterize so soon









darrel


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats socialstudiesmom! I am glad the deal worked out for you, I guess it was meant to be. Enjoy yourselves, I am not happy about having to winterize soon myelf, but spring is right around the corner!


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

action 
Welcome aboard ... glad your deal worked out.
As you've already found there are lots of good people here just waiting to help other OBers out.
Again, welcome.
Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats socialstudiesmom on the new TT
Glad to hear everything worked out for you
And your first trip in it went well.

Don


----------

